# lightest aluminum low profile clincher rims



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

Im looking to build a wheelset most likely using either DT Swiss 190 or 240 hubs with Sapim spokes and nipples. They will be mainly used for climbing so im looking for a low profile clincher rim in aluminum. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The Stan's Alpha 340 rim is very light.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

what are some other characteristics of that rim? Anything it does well or doesn't do so well at? Is it tubeless compatible?


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Weav said:


> what are some other characteristics of that rim? Anything it does well or doesn't do so well at? Is it tubeless compatible?



Built up two wheelsets with them. Very light and stiff enough for how I ride (which isn't terribly hard) I love how quickly they spin up and handle my weight(195lbs) without issue. I've encountered several large potholes and have had no issues. 

Though they were originally designed as a tubeless, I run them tubed with Conti GP4000S'. I'm certain running them tubeless or with another choice of tire such as a Michelin Pro3 would certainly make it more supple but I like the longevity of the Conti's.

Is it the 'best' choice for everyone?? No, but if you built up a set properly and stay within the boundaries of what you expect to do with them, they are great. I originally built mine for climbing but love them so much I used them on my first double century a few weeks ago and haven't taken them off since. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

KINLIN xr200 rim in a high spoke count, should be around 380g. Check out alchemy bicycle works or freewheeling bicycle shop on-line or just google it. If your going to use a rim this light and your near 180lbs or over go with 28 spokes or more on the rear. No matter who makes the rim it's going to flex. the xr270 is around 430g or near the weight of a Mavic open pro. another option would be a Velocity aerohead. they to are also around 430g or less. Use the offest spoke bed rim for the rear. the ones sold as IRD cadence are similar.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

If I had to choose between the XR200 and the 340, I would lean towards the 340 for a few reasons. First off, it is a tad bit lighter. With that said, the rigidity of both rims is quite comparable, and at a higher spoke count they can be surprisingly stiff. Another plus of the 340 is the tubeless compatibility. This will provide a bit better ride quality over a standard tube setup. 
The one downside of the 340 is that is hasn't been around as long as the 200. This means that long term durability isn't quite as proven. Now, with that said, we have had great success with the 340. All customers that we have sold to have been really stoked on that rim.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> If I had to choose between the XR200 and the 340, I would lean towards the 340 for a few reasons. First off, it is a tad bit lighter. With that said, the rigidity of both rims is quite comparable, and at a higher spoke count they can be surprisingly stiff. Another plus of the 340 is the tubeless compatibility. This will provide a bit better ride quality over a standard tube setup.
> The one downside of the 340 is that is hasn't been around as long as the 200. This means that long term durability isn't quite as proven. Now, with that said, we have had great success with the 340. All customers that we have sold to have been really stoked on that rim.


I agree. I also like the rounder tire profile of a tire mounted in a 340 rim. The 340 seems slightly stiffer than the XR200.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

valleycyclist said:


> I agree. I also like the rounder tire profile of a tire mounted in a 340 rim. The 340 seems slightly stiffer than the XR200.



Yup....something I also noticed.... They certainly aren't the nicest riding tire out there but my Conti's 'feel' better on the Stans then anything else I've ridden them on. I'm just waiting for 'em to wear out to go tubeless:thumbsup:

I'm curious to see the long term durability of the Stans but I've had zero complaints so far.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

dlhillius said:


> Yup....something I also noticed.... They certainly aren't the nicest riding tire out there but my Conti's 'feel' better on the Stans then anything else I've ridden them on. I'm just waiting for 'em to wear out to go tubeless:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm curious to see the long term durability of the Stans but I've had zero complaints so far.


What are the specs of your build?


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Weav said:


> What are the specs of your build?



Have done a couple builds with them....have pics in my albums

One set with DT Revs 24f 2x 32r 3x3x with Bikehubstore SL78 and SL211 hubs and DT alloy nips. Kept it all silver except rims as it matched the GF's bike really well. Came in at 1299grams including rim tape

Second build was with white DT Aerolites 24f 1x heads out 32r 3x3x with same hubs. Went black with nips and hubs for nice contrast. 1290grams 

Swapped bearings for Enduros ZERO's on both sets....incredible how much they spin now.


----------

